# Wie geht s euch heute



## waldy (17 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wolte euch fragen, wie läuft es heute bei Ihnen , mit Aufträge und Arbeit heute zu Tage .

Und wie lange dauert noch diese Kriese in EU .

gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (17 März 2009)

Hi,
wahrscheinlich muss ich das verstehen, das bei euch  alle es geht Gut und alle sind zufrieden .

Und Thread damit kann man schon schliessen .

gruß waldy


----------



## Jens_Ohm (18 März 2009)

Im Moment steht der Beitrag 2-3 Zeilen unter deinem.

http://www.sps-foren.de/showthread.php?t=25015

Gruß Jens


----------



## waldy (18 März 2009)

Hallo,
Danke für Info,
und ich möchte nur dazu sagen, das heute in unsere Kreis - sind viele Leute entlassen , oder Arbeiten auf Kurzabeit .

gruß waldy


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 März 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> ..Und wie lange dauert noch diese Kriese in EU ...


Die Krise kommt erst noch, mein lieber Waldy!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## waldy (18 März 2009)

> Die Krise kommt erst noch


 - und was muss man dann noch erwarten ?
Was kommt noch schlimmeres vor ?
gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 März 2009)

...es wird schlimmer, 
wir werden alle Arbeitslos, 
wir werden unser Auto verkaufen,
wir müssen unser Haus verkaufen,
wir werden nichts mehr zu essen haben, 
Frau und Kinder werden uns verlassen,
und jetzt kommt das Schlimmste...das SPS-Forum wird geschlossen...
:sm6:


----------



## waldy (18 März 2009)

> wir werden alle Arbeitslos,
> wir werden unser Auto verkaufen,
> wir müssen unser Haus verkaufen,


 - das kann sehr realistisch sein .
 waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 März 2009)

...so habe ich es auch gemeint, wie Onkel schon schreibt, die richtige Krise kommt erst noch....!


----------



## Perfektionist (18 März 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...
> wir werden unser Auto verkaufen,
> wir müssen unser Haus verkaufen,
> ...
> ...das SPS-Forum wird geschlossen...


erst mal einen Käufer finden 
und wegen des Forums: siedeln wir doch um und schlagen unsere Zelte auf einem Ostracher Acker auf ROFLMAO


----------



## mariob (18 März 2009)

Hallo,
um die Gemeinschaft wäre es schade, Auto rostet, und für das Haus haben Frauen immer nur Einfälle, auf letztere zwei Dinge kann man verzichten. Und wenn ich die Parkplatzbewohner sehe ist das schon interessant: Die paar Kröten reichen um schon vormittags schön durchs Ziel zu sein, unsereins investiert das im Monat nur um auf Arbeit zu kommen. Eigentlich ist das krank.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (18 März 2009)

Hallo,
im übrigen zum Thema nur ein Beispiel von vielen: http://blog.zeit.de/herdentrieb/2009/03/11/ich-verkaufe-der-oma-ihr-klein-hauschen_728
Oder halt weissgarnix lesen, aber nichts zu nahe kommen lassen, die Welt dreht sich nämlich auch ohne uns.  Wenn man sich über solchen Sachen zerfleischt hat nur die Rentenversicherung was davon.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## crash (18 März 2009)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> um die Gemeinschaft wäre es schade, Auto rostet, und für das Haus haben Frauen immer nur Einfälle, *auf letztere zwei Dinge kann man verzichten.*
> .
> .
> ...



  Die letzten zwei Dinge in deiner Aufzählung wären dann Frauen und ihre Einfälle.*ROFL*


----------



## Question_mark (20 März 2009)

*Weltwirtschaft*

Hallo,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie lange dauert noch diese Kriese in EU .



Diese Krise beschränkt sich nicht nur auf die EU und ist auch nicht in der EU entstanden...
Und die Krise hat noch nicht mal richtig angefangen, das kommt erst noch. Einige Firmen stellen sich mittlerweile neu auf, um die Produktnachfrage *nach* der von den Medien herbeigeredeten Krise bedienen zu können. Die Konkurrenten sind dann ja mittlerweile pleite. Zum Beispiel sind zahlreiche Autozulieferer in Schwierigkeiten, aber wer nach der Krise liefern kann macht das Geschäft ...
Diese Entwicklung sehe ich bei mir :
Seit Bekanntwerden der Finanzkrise ca. 06/2008 war bis Ende Januar 2009 eine ziemliche Flaute bei mir im Geschäft. Seit Ende Februar haben die Kunden erkannt, dass ihre einzige Chanche zum Überleben darin besteht, nach der Krise den neu entstehenden Bedarf decken zu können, der dann mit Sicherheit nach dem Ende der Krise entsteht (die Konkurrenten sind ja mittlerweile pleite). Und das geht nur über Investitionen. Also eigentlich geht es aufwärts mit der Wirtschaft, nur die Medien haben das noch nicht erkannt. Der Markt bereinigt sich  ...
Überleben werden in Zukunft nur Unternehmen, die langfristig planen und denken und nicht davon abhängig sind, alle 3 Monate eine Prognose mit einem 20% Wachstum an den US-Börsen prognostizieren zu müssen.
Und nur wenn das erwirtschaftete Geld im Unternehmen bleibt, finden die Heuschrecken keinen Landeplatz.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## waldy (20 März 2009)

> Und das geht nur über Investitionen


 - und wenn Banken geben keine mehr Kredieten zum investieren - dann bleibt es in geschlossene Kreis .
gruß waldy


----------



## Perfektionist (20 März 2009)

nein, nein ... es investieren die, die es können, weil sie selbst Geld haben


----------



## waldy (23 März 2009)

Und hat jemanden das Personlich schon auch eingetroffen ?
Und hat das auf seine Job beeinflüsst?

gruß waldy


----------



## mariob (23 März 2009)

Hallo waldy,
lies mal hier: http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showthread.php?t=25015,
da siehst Du die aktuellen Auswirkungen. In meiner ehemaligen Firma gibt es einen abgespaltenen Schaltschrankbau mit Projektierung, Programmierung usw., die Jungs sind eine eigene Firma. Bei denen wird der saubere Werkstattboden gekehrt. Im übrigen ist diese Branche eine sogenannte wirtschaftlich nachlaufende Einheit, d.h. die Probleme kommen erst noch. Gegenwärtig werden noch vorhandene Aufträge abgearbeitet. Wenn das aber durch ist wird es richtig interessant. Immmer schön weissgarnix lesen, da ist das besser erklärt als ich das je könnte. In diesem Zusammenhang ein schöner Beitrag von Ihm: http://www.weissgarnix.de/?p=1577 , wenn Du Dich intensiver mit diesem Blog beschäftigst bekommst Du auch eine grobe Richtung wo das Ding insgesamt hinläuft.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## waldy (23 März 2009)

hi mariob,
deine Links habe ich schon früher gelesen.

Ich ko0mme selber aus GUSS , und habe schon was ähnliches erlebt , nur in GUSS war s Schlimmer.

Die Frage - wenn kommt Richtige ( niedrigste )Punkt von Krise - wie wird dann unsere Leben aussehen ?


Muss man wirklich schon einen Bunker ausgraben und Lebensmittel mit PKW einkaufen , als Vorrat für Schwierige Zeit ?

Oder mache ich zu viel Sorge ?

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 März 2009)

Hallo waldy,
ich bin der festen überzeugung das es noch richtig schlimm wird.
Aber des geht auch wieder vorbei, nach Regen kommt auch wieder
Sonnenschein, das war schon immer so. Der Politik muss mann auch
zu gute halten, das Sie anscheinend, alle an einen Strang ziehen 
und nicht wie in den 20er die Märkte abschotten.

Also jetzt steck den Kopf nicht in den Sand sondern schaue Positiv
nach vorne, das wird schon wieder :s12:.

mit sonnigen grüßen aus OWL



PS. mist es regnet schon wieder....


----------



## Solaris (23 März 2009)

waldy schrieb:


> Muss man wirklich schon einen Bunker ausgraben und Lebensmittel mit PKW einkaufen , als Vorrat für Schwierige Zeit ?



Hast Du das etwa noch nicht gemacht?


----------



## waldy (23 März 2009)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *waldy*
> 
> 
> ...


 - nein, spare das Geld für Grundstuck .

gruß waldy


----------



## mariob (23 März 2009)

Hallo waldy,
wenn Du aus GUSS kommst (ich hoffe ich habe das richtig verstanden), dann wirst Du solche Verhältnisse schon gewohnt sein (wenn es dann so kommen sollte). Und Du wirst besser als mancher andere damit umgehen können, denn Du hast die besten Voraussetzungen. Das ist bitter ernst gemeint. Also solltest Du Dir die allerkleinsten Sorgen machen. Es werden noch ganz andere merken das man den Porsche vor der Tür nicht essen kann, und die trifft es schlimmer. @Helmut von der Reparatur (furchtbar der lange Name, wer soll das alles tippen), ich denke nicht das die Politik clever reagiert, zumindest nicht unsere. Die machen eher überhaupt nichts, man kümmert sich ein wenig um den Bund der Vertriebenen und solche wichtigen Dinge - aber sonst? Dieser Wirtschaftsminister mit dem ebenfalls furchtbar langen Namen ist mir zwar nicht sympatisch, scheint aber wenigstens ansatzweise in die richtige Richtung zu denken. Vielleicht eiert er aber auch bloß herum, entscheidend ist nämlich nicht die Frontfigur...

In diesem Sinne
Mario


----------



## maxi (23 März 2009)

Die Wirtschaftsforschung meint das Tal ist mitte 2009 erreicht.
Danach ein sehr schleichender Anstieg.

Prognose Wirtschaft 2009 = 0,2 - 1,2 % defizit.

Arbeitslosigkeit steigt auf 4,5 mio

(aber was die so meinen hat man ja schon unter Schröder gesehen)


----------



## Ralle (23 März 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Wirtschaftsforschung



Das sind doch alles Scharlatane, die in ihren Instituten hocken und dumm rumschwatzen. Ist das Gleiche, wie mit den "Börsengurus", ein Affe mit Wurfpfeilen macht da bessere Voraussagen!


----------



## argv_user (23 März 2009)

Volker Pispers auf Youtube ansehen...


----------



## Markus (24 März 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> Volker Pispers auf Youtube ansehen...


 
oder zeitgeist http://infokrieg.tv/zeitgeist_deutsch.html


also meiner meinung nach steht nur eines fest:
WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN!!!


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN!!!


du nich, dein monument haste dir ja schon geschaffen ... aber ja, die guten werden alle viel zu jung sterben


----------



## maxi (24 März 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das sind doch alles Scharlatane, die in ihren Instituten hocken und dumm rumschwatzen. Ist das Gleiche, wie mit den "Börsengurus", ein Affe mit Wurfpfeilen macht da bessere Voraussagen!


 
Da gibt es auch gute,
allerdings arbeiten die dann nur kurz an der Forschung (wie immer das man dann auch expliziet nennt) und werden dann Berater.
Es ist schwer da gute zu finden die wirklich Progrnosen stellen. Leider sind das eher meist nicht so gute, die sich mit einer Vorhersage oder Prognose provilieren wollen.  Persönlich find ich Berger, Kinsley und vor allem in München ein Firma die mit T anfängt, TKM oder so ähnlich. Wenn die eine Prognose heraus geben ist da meist etwas dran.
Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu


----------



## Ralle (24 März 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Berger, Kinsley



Sind das nicht auch welche von den Jungs, die zuerst mal die Lohnkosten, sprich Mitarbeiter gegen minus unendlich fahren und dann überlegen, wo es wirklich klemmt? Mich überzeugen die nicht, i.d.R. sind die inhuman bis zum geht nicht mehr. Kohle, Kohle, Kohle. Leider ist unsere Welt so geworden.


----------



## MSB (24 März 2009)

Zu zwei der von dir genannten "Berater" auch Volker Pispers interessant:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko5CCSomDMY

*ROFL* ... wenns nicht eigentlich verdammt traurig wäre ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## knorpe (24 März 2009)

für zwischendurch wenn einen mal a bissl fad ist:

http://de.akinator.com/

lg
knorpe


----------

